# Stressing a bit



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Well since we have had vader on special diet he hasn't had any episodes with his liver problems. Well as some may know I had bad fall and have been out of commission for almost 2weeks now, relying on everyone around me for help with pretty much everything. Today, a saturday of all days, my daughter informs me vader is out of food.  so this means that he will need to eat outlaws kibble (fromm) for the next 2 days. I'm very nervous that he will have another episode and also I'm angry since earlier in week my bf said he was low on food. Ugh I know he's working 2 jobs plus taking care of everything in terms of errands but had I known he couldn't make it my mom would have gone for me. 

I'm sure he will be fine but really needed to vent my frustration and fear. Just hope his antibiotic and pumpkin keep him healthy until we get his hills i/d. Not to mention our new fromm we got is beef which produces more amonia than chicken. Ammonia and the liver are a big problem so just hope it all passes through him quickly to prevent toxicity again. Told girls to watch him closely ...they know the drill if they see signs. 

Thanks for letting me vent...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I do hope he'll be ok.


----------

